# Down Scan/side scan units on Erie



## Cavdoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I am interested to here opinions on these features as to how beneficial they are out on Lake Erie.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

For offshore open water walleye trolling they are not much use. If you fish near shore structure for bass or walleye they are outstanding.


----------



## Cavdoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the response REO, that is kinda what I suspected. They would probably be of more value in the varied structure I fish in Northern Ontario.
Rocky bottoms,drop offs, weed beds, rivers, shorelines, etc


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm curious, can you see perch on the bottom with Down-scan?


----------

